# Trying to decide



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm trying to decide if we should try for no. 3 this year. I just feel so lucky to have my two, but I can't shake the idea of having another. DH and I are both 3rd children, so maybe that's why. Will probably decide towards the Summer as Will and Lottie will be 2 then. 

I'm not sure if I want TX again, but on my last IUI I took Metformin (as it was discovered that I had PCOS) and my cons commented that I probably could have fallen pg with the Met alone. So I will go and see the cons and see what he says. 

We tried for 8 years for our two and we feel so blessed. I had a great pregnancy and birth and wonder if I should just be grateful for what we have. 

I will be lingering around this board and just wanted to say 'hello', and wondered if anyone else feels like me.

Liz
x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Liz,

Just wanted to wish you good luck.

Sharon xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Have you seen your GP about having metformin? I only ask as my GP was happy to prescribe it for me so might be worth asking.

As to feeling grateful, because we've struggled to conceive, we seem to give ourselves the most horrendous guilt trips for having a bad day and then getting broody and wanting more - I'm sure we'd not give it anywhere near as much thought if we'd conceived easily.

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## Lolly68 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 3 wonderful children, but I have such an overwhelming longing for one more and I know, personally, I would regret it forever if I don't at least try and make it happen.  I haven't been through the struggle you have, but I certainly understand the 'I should be grateful' thought.  I think having had a child/children can just make the longing more intense and I think you should be a little easier on yourself.

Having another child is only a choice you can make, but I wish you loads of luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies. Update I am pg! So baby no 3 on the way - although it's early days. 

Liz
x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations xxx


----------

